# Campground Recommendation Near Charlotte Nc



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

There's a possibility that I will be changing jobs and moving to the Charlotte NC area. During the transition, I plan to stay in my Outback for a month or two. Are there any campgrounds anyone recommends to stay at or stay away from?

Thanks for any help.

Capt


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well the "possibility" became a reality and I moved to the Charlotte Area. Just in case anyone heads this way or needs a campground let me fill you all in on where I decided to stay.

Crown Cove RV Park is the place I chose. It is located in Fort Mill, South Carolina about 4 miles south of the NC/SC state line off I-77. Cabelas and Carowinds amusement park are off the same exit.

I'll start by saying I would stay here again.

Now let me say this, Crown Cove is not a resort or some fancy tourist destination. There is not a swimming pool or park/playground for the kids to play at. This is a mostly permanent resident place. My guess is 90% are long term residents. There are a few spots available on any given night for transient campers who need a quiet place to stay. One month of rent is $650 but includes everything, hookup, sewer, cable, wifi (albeit a little slow and spotty) etc. Every month after is $500. Some sites are level and some you will need blocks depending on how you park. The campground is quiet and everyone I have met has been friendly. I heard a train 2 times in my 3 weeks but that was around 4 pm so no issues sleeping. The bathhouse is old and outdated but the toilets are clean and the water is hot. There is only 1 bathhouse on property and 1 Laundromat. Anything else you need, jump in the vehicle and go get it.

Well I think that should give ya enough to make your own decisions. Any more info just ask.

Capt.


----------



## krunch (Oct 1, 2016)

Capt! 
Thanks for the info. I am thinking of doing some contract work around Charlotte and might be hitting you up for some information. Are the riots effecting that area around fort mill?

Thanks Krunch!


----------

